# Do You Remove Bikes From Rear Of Van At Ferry Terminal?



## Senator

Hi All

Just booked our ferry (Dover/Calais) with the C&CC.  

Initially, I went on their website and made my selection by entering the MH detail inc the height and length and then clicked the box confirming I would have bikes on the back. Got my price and then rang the C&CC to make booking. They came up with a higher price which eventually we attributed to the fact that the length I entered on-line (up to 6m) assumes this includes the bikes when you click the check box.

In the end, they told me that many people put the bikes inside the MH whilst boarding the ferry. This gets the price back down!

I wonder what others have done? Do they check the length when you board etc?

Mark


----------



## Grizzly

We don't take the bikes off and we have never had the length measured.

I imagine if you grossly mis-declared your length you might be picked up on it but things move very fast on a ferry at boarding and there is no time to measure. If everyone mis-declared then there would be problems as not all would get on.

Ferry loading is a mysterious skill; I'd love to know how they do it ! I noticed that Brittany Ferries when you book online, ask you for your length and also if you are carrying bikes.

G


----------



## rupert1

Never heard this one, we carry a small 125cc scooter and never tell them. No one has ever questioned it.


----------



## tattytony

I also have never removed our cycles nor have I ever been measured to my knowledge :wink:


----------



## Senator

This is the first time I have come across this as well. 

I was specifically asked how much additional length the bike rack adds to the mh!

The chap at the C&CC also told me that you now pass through a laser device at the terminal which measures the vehicle shipping length?

Mark


----------



## SueandRoger

Likewise, I never declare that I have bikes on the back and to date I have never had a problem on the ferries or Eurotunnel when I have booked in at 6 metres,

Personally, I would not want to put the bikes inside the camper in case of damage to the interior even if it was going to cost me extra. Also there is then the hastle of finding a suitable place to stop on the other side before continuing your onward journey.

Mark, If you don't mind me asking, what was the difference in price that you were quoted?


----------



## Spacerunner

The ferry 'lengths' are in steps, i.e. up to 7 metres, up to 9 metres etc.

So as long as you fall into a bracket there is not a problem.

As for ferry loading, we were singled out and told to switch on our hazard lights as we boarded.
We are still trying to work out if it signified that we were carrying a dog or that our van should start a new row.


----------



## erneboy

We have been measured several times on the Larne - Cairnryan route. We discovered this was because the booking agent we used booked all vans as under 6m and the ferry operators had discovered this. They must have had any registrations booked through this agent flagged up for measuring as they check in. We had no idea the agent was doing that as we had no paperwork, only collecting out tickets at check in. It cost an extra twenty pounds each time.

I guess most people are honest and trying to cheat is rare so they will not measure unless they think there is cheating going on, Alan.


----------



## tattytony

Spacerunner said:


> The ferry 'lengths' are in steps, i.e. up to 7 metres, up to 9 metres etc.
> 
> So as long as you fall into a bracket there is not a problem.
> 
> As for ferry loading, we were singled out and told to switch on our hazard lights as we boarded.
> We are still trying to work out if it signified that we were carrying a dog or that our van should start a new row.


Are you a blue badge holder if so thats why you were told to put your hazards on so that you could be parked near to the lift :wink:


----------



## Spacerunner

tattytony said:


> Are you a blue badge holder if so thats why you were told to put your hazards on so that you could be parked near to the lift :wink:


Nope...maybe because we had 'Guard Dog' signs up! :lol:


----------



## Senator

SueandRoger said:


> Mark, If you don't mind me asking, what was the difference in price that you were quoted?


Hi Roger

On-line I got a price of £128 (return) but speaking to the C&CC this rose to £168.

The slight complication, and the reason I needed to book it over the phone was because we were two people going out and three coming back, and this higher price also reflected that. Removing the bikes from the back of the van and adding the third person increased the price from my £128 to £133. So I guess the bikes added around £35.

Hope this makes sence?

Mark


----------



## tattytony

Spacerunner said:


> tattytony said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a blue badge holder if so thats why you were told to put your hazards on so that you could be parked near to the lift :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...maybe because we had 'Guard Dog' signs up! :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: Sounds good enough to me :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grizzly

Senator said:


> The chap at the C&CC also told me that you now pass through a laser device at the terminal which measures the vehicle shipping length?
> 
> Mark


That's interesting ! Does anyone know how they collate all the information so that they finish up, in peak season, with all the vehicles on board and each line in the ship full ?

The amazing thing is it happens so fast and -usually- so smoothly.

G


----------



## LPDrifter

The last time we travelled back from Cherbourg to Rosslare we were 
measured. We were fine as the length including bicycles, was inside
the limit we paid for. Interestingly we are just a 2 to 3 inches inside
the length we paid for. I wondered if the girl on the kiosk just 
checked us at random or she though we might be a few inches over.

We did note that in the line a German registered car with a large 
commercial type trailer did not appear to be comply with his booking
judging by the discussions between the driver and the girl on the 
check in kiosk. He was eventually pulled out of the line and I presume
he had to pay up.

That was on Irish Ferries


----------



## Lesleykh

We are in Norway at present and are putting the bike in the van to keep us within the 6m as it makes a big difference to the price.

We don't think we've been checked, but there are always rumours and we just don't want the hassle.

Lesley


----------



## Jezport

Have seen Cal Mac measuring a coach, but we were within our limit.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Bikes stay on rack as we declare a length of up to 7 mtr.
Cars pull close enough anyway.

dave p


----------



## Hezbez

As has been previously said CalMac (Caledonian MacBrayne ferry between the Scottish mainland and the Islands) have been known to measure vehicles.

I imagine this is because thier ferries are mostly quite small and are quite limited to number of vehicles they can carry.


----------



## teemyob

*measured*

Brittany Ferries Measured my van against markers on the tarmac.

TM


----------



## SueandRoger

[quote="Senator"
On-line I got a price of £128 (return) but speaking to the C&CC this rose to £168.[/quote]

Mark it does make sense and I can see why you asked the question as £40 or even £35 is a hefty percentage increase of the cost quoted.

Personally I never booked through any of the clubs, prefering to go direct to the ferry company or Eurotunnel and so far have not had a problem (Always a dangerous thing to state!)

For information, in general is it usually cheaper to book through a club?


----------



## Spacerunner

SueandRoger said:


> [quote="Senator"
> On-line I got a price of £128 (return) but speaking to the C&CC this rose to £168.


Mark it does make sense and I can see why you asked the question as £40 or even £35 is a hefty percentage increase of the cost quoted.

Personally I never booked through any of the clubs, prefering to go direct to the ferry company or Eurotunnel and so far have not had a problem (Always a dangerous thing to state!)

For information, in general is it usually cheaper to book through a club?[/quote]

I had always assumed that our(?) clubs would strive to get the cheapest feryy fares for their members, isn't that that the point of booking through a club.

When I last booked through the CC the sailing time was too early with reference to the dog/vet/timings so I asked for the next sailing. Blow me down if it wasn't £30 cheaper.

Just what is going on?


----------



## Senator

[quote="SueandRoger
For information, in general is it usually cheaper to book through a club?[/quote]

Hi Roger

Sorry for delay in responding to your question but I have been away on business.

From my experience I have always got better prices by going through the Caravan Club - considerably better. This year I tried the C&CC and found them to be very slightly cheaper still, and as I generally don't seem to use the latter club or it's sites I thought I would justify my membership by going through them!

Mark


----------



## SueandRoger

Thanks Mark, when I get home this afternoon I will do a comparison with the booking I have just done direct with Eurotunnel.

Don't know if I should have a separate thread for this! but can you use Tesco vouchers when booking through a club? not that I have used them in the past, vouchers I mean!


----------



## lifestyle

We booked direct with Seafrance for £68. leaving 23 july at 12.05
bike rack included,so over 7.4 .


Les


----------



## Senator

SueandRoger said:


> Thanks Mark, when I get home this afternoon I will do a comparison with the booking I have just done direct with Eurotunnel.
> 
> Don't know if I should have a separate thread for this! but can you use Tesco vouchers when booking through a club? not that I have used them in the past, vouchers I mean!


Hi Roger

I doubt very mmuch that either of the clubs would accept vouchers. You might be able to use the vouchers directly with the various operators or through Tesco's.

Mark


----------



## Mrplodd

You need to book early to get the best deals from the ferry operators.

I booked last November for Dover - Calais return in August (VERY peak season) for a 7.5m van and the cost was ...............

£63   

That is for 06:00 sailings both ways but at that price who cares (thats what Marine Parade and Citie Europe are for  )


----------



## Senator

Mrplodd said:


> You need to book early to get the best deals from the ferry operators.
> 
> I booked last November for Dover - Calais return in August (VERY peak season) for a 7.5m van and the cost was ...............
> 
> £63
> 
> That is for 06:00 sailings both ways but at that price who cares (thats what Marine Parade and Citie Europe are for  )


 :roll: 
Note to self: *BOOK EARLIER NEXT TIME!* :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grizzly

If you're a paid up member of MHF you can get 10% discount with SeaFrance when you book online directly with them.

You will need to know the discount code to put in.

G


----------



## ob1

It strikes me that falsifying your true length for ferry booking is much the same as falsifying the true facts when taking out insurance. You might well get away with it until things go wrong. In the case of ferry crossings I can well imaging the ferry company declining any resposibility for damage caused to your van on the grounds of the contract being void due to false information being supplied.


----------



## suedew

When booking our crossing for September i checked CC, C&CC and the ferries direct. About £1 more for booking direct but a decent sailing time. Did silly o'clock last time and took days to recover.
Sue


----------

